# insurance on 240sx



## jeremypip (May 9, 2011)

ok so i might be getting a 91 240sx. can anybody give me a guess on how much insurance would be being that im 20 with no wrecks and 1 speeding ticket?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your best bet would be to get several quotes from insurance companies in your area.


----------

